# ISO help to ID an exotic fruit I bought



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, ill try to describe it in words, and if that doesnt work, Ill take a pic and post it. 

Anyway, here it goes.

I love trying new fruits and veggies.  Its kinda like a hobby of mine.  When i go shopping, i make an effort to go into markets of different cultures and regions just to see if they have things ive never tasted before.

This fruit was bought in a South American market.
Its about the size of a large grapefruit. 
Not perfectly round, but round
Green in color (like the color of a lime)
hard exterior, but not like coconut, maybe hard like and unripe avocado
the outside also looks kinda like scales of a fish, each "scale" is about the size of this smiley face 
The scaley surface is smoother than it looks.

I havnt cut it open yet, since i dont know what to do with it yet or know if it is ripe or not.

There is no smell, and it looks like some areas are turning a brown, but not soft to touch.

good luck


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, and i know its not a guava


----------



## Katie H (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa, you've got me on this one and I'd be very interested to learn what it is.  A picture would be great.  Please post when you have the opportunity.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

Interesting. Not the fruit, but that you bought it without knowing a thing about it. No one in the store to ask? I guess I'm not so adventurous.
Are you sure it's food?


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Its also not a cherimoya
well, im kinda spur of the moment when it comes to exotic fruits and veggies
and i never ask, I just kinda try and figure it out myself, or with the help of you guys/ gals

Ive seen it around before, so I assume its kinda common in the hispanic community, i just never had it in me to buy it until today.  I just need to figure out what to do with it before it rots

also not a Soursop (Guanabana)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

Heck Larry, I close my eyes when I walk by the fresh herbs (lol).
Take a pic and post it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Taking a picture and posting it would be too easy 
Ill do it, but im curious to see a few more response.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

Breadfruit?
Image:ARS breadfruit49.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope, but id love to try that too


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it the thing in the bottom left corner of photo?
Where's MexicoKaren when we need her?


----------



## QSis (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful shot, quicksilver! 

I'd frame that baby for my kitchen!

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

*LOL! I found it online, but thanks, QSis.*
Help yourself!


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2008)

I have no idea, but I am curious to hear the answer and find out what you do with it Larry.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

its similar color to that lower left fruit, but more round .  I actually came across the same pic when i tried googling too.  Ill try the rest of today totry and find it online, if not, ill post a pic tomorrow when i get home from work.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Pacanis was right !!!
It is a breadfruit. The link showed one that was earlier in development so the outer skin looked a slightly different color and texture, but I came across a more mature one at this site

Google Image Result for http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/869/50027514.JPG

and that looks just like the one I have ( mine is a little more green)


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 3, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://www.capetrib.com.au/images/dgjakfruit01.jpg

This extotic fruit farm in Australia offers an Exotic Fruit tasting.  Id love to do something like this


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

All parts of the tree yield latex, a milky juice, which is used for boat caulking._ I don't know if I like the sound of that in my mouth!._
_You ought to buy an extra one to try this, below, and then post in a year or 20. LOL! Just kidding._
preservation is an issue. One traditional preservation technique is to bury peeled and washed fruits in a leaf-lined pit where they ferment over several weeks and produce a sour, sticky paste. So stored, the product may last a year or more, and some pits are reported to have produced edible contents more than 20 years later
_It even has it's own cookbook: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


So, if you can roast, or bake, or boil, have you decided which way you're going to try it? I would think boiled would bring out the potato taste mentioned. Roasted or baked might take like bread._
_Curious, so keep us posted, okay?_
_Thanks for the post, Larry._


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds like you need to make a trip to the Aussie place, Larry.
Or at least get their bi-annual newsletter.


----------



## Laury (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll stand in for MexicoKaren.  She's been busy getting her paintings ready for the Bucerias Art Walk on Thursday.  I can tell you what the fruit is in Quicksliver's photo.  It's called a *tuna* here in Mexico.  It's a mild sweet fruit with lots of seeds that you don't spit out.  I first tried it just a month ago and didn't know what to do with the seeds until someone said "Just swallow them"!  Now I'll be looking to see if they have breadfruit here.  I've never tasted one.  Tell us how it is, Larry!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 4, 2008)

Please give Karen a hello shout out for me, and big, BIG 



 . I love her work.

Thanks for the info on the "tuna", Laury.


----------



## Laury (Nov 4, 2008)

Will do, Quicksilver.  I sent her an email to check out this thread so maybe she'll see it herself.  Karen's work is beautiful and I look forward to seeing it displayed on Thursday  She's already sold 4 pieces!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 4, 2008)

WAAA HOOO!  It's great for those who can share their passion and move others.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola amigos! Gosh, it is SO nice to be missed - thank you. I've been really busy getting everything ready for our first ArtWalk tomorrow night. Laury has been an excellent surrogate - I'm sure she is right about the fruit. It needs to be pretty soft to be ripe, and it is best used as a base for agua fresca...all those seeds are pretty daunting. We do have breadfruit here, Laury - it is called guanabana. It seems to me that the season was about the same as mangos, putting it midsummer. Our neighbor has a tree and always gives us some. I get rid of the seeds, puree it and use it for agua fresca. It is very sweet and tangy - sort of like guayaba (guava). But I have a pint of the puree in my freezer (along with a pint of mango puree), thinking that I would make a "curd" out of them and use it to fill a coconut cake. It has just been too hot for such an ambitious undertaking.

Thanks to all of you for your encouragement and compliments...we are hanging ten new paintings for the ArtWalk and today I am busy printing cards. Sometimes I have to pinch myself - I am truly living my dream, in many many ways.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

So good for you, Karen. Sounds like you're living many dreams!
Good luck tomorrow night....and enjoy yourself.
Thanks for getting back to us, as busy as you are. We miss you!


----------

